# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Ահաբեկչություն Նորվեգիայում

## Bruno

*Հզոր պայթյուն՝ Նորվեգիայի վարչապետի նստավայրի մոտ*

Ինչպես հաղորդում է The Wall Street Journal-ի կայքը, պայթյուն է տեղի ունեցել Նորվեգիայի վարչապետի նստավայրի մոտ, ինչի հետևանքով կան առնվազն 8 վիրավորներ: NTB նորվեգական լրատվական գործակալությունը հաղորդում է, որ վարչապետի կյանքին ոչինչ չի սպառնում: Պայթյունից հետո սկսվել է հարակից տարածքների տարհանումը: 

Associated Press գործակալությունը հաղորդում է, որ վնասվել են նաև գրասենյակային այլ շենքեր, որոնք գտնվում են հարակից փողոցներում: Հաղորդվում է, որ պայթյունի վայրից թանձր սև ծուխ է բարձրանում:

http://1in.am/arm/world_weurop_27517.html





*Նորվեգիայում անհայտ անձը կրակ է բացել երիտասարդական ճամբարի ուղղությամբ. կան վիրավորներ* 

Նորվեգիայում անհայտ անձը կրակ է բացել երիտասարդական ճամբարի ուղղությամբ՝ Օսլոյի կառավարական թաղամասում տեղի ունեցած պայթյունից հետո, հաղորդում է Guardian-ը:

Երիտասարդական ճամբարի մասնակիցների շրջանում կան վիրավորներ: Ականատեսների վկայությամբ՝ կրակոցներն արձակել է ոստիկանական համազգեստով անձ: Ճամբարի կազմակերպիչը Նորվեգիայի Աշխատավորական կուսակցությունն է: Տարածքում գտնվել է մոտ 700 մարդ:

Միջադեպը տեղի է ունեցել Օսլոյի կենտրոնում պայթյունից հետո, որի արդյունքում զոհվել էր 2 մարդ, ավելի քան 10-ը՝ վիրավորվել:

Նորվեգիայի վարչապետ Սթոլբերգը հաստատել է այս տեղեկատվությունը՝ հայտնելով, որ ճամբար են ուղարկվել հակաահաբեկչական ստորաբաժանումներ: Նա նաև հայտնել է, որ կառավարական թաղամասում տեղի ունեցած պայթյունի հետևանքով պետական պաշտոնյաներ չեն տուժել:

Իր հերթին, երկրի ոստիկանությունը վարչապետին խնդրել է չհայտնել իր գտնվելու վայրի մասին: Ոստիկանությունից նաև հայտնել են, որ տեղի ունեցած միջադեպերն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, փոխկապակցված են և իրենցից ներկայացնում են ահաբեկչական գործողություն: 
Հ.Գ.  Reuters-ի հաղորդմամբ՝ Օսլոյի կառավարական թաղամասում պայթյունի հետևանքով զոհվածների թիվը հասել է 7-ի: France Presse գործակալությունը հայտնում է, որ երիտասարդական ճամբարում ևս կան զոհեր՝ առնվազն 4 մարդ:



http://tert.am/am/news/2011/07/22/norway/

*Նորվեգական սպանդի զոհերի թիվը հասել է 91–ի*

Նորվեգիայի ահաբեկչությունների զոհերի թիվը հասել է 91–ի, հայտնում է Բի–Բի–Սի–ն։ Մահացել է Ուտոյա կղզում Անդերս Բրեյվիկի իրականացրած սպանդում վիրավորված ևս 4 մարդ։

Նորվեգիայի ոստիկանության պետ Օյստեն Մայելանդը ահաբեկչությունների հետևանքները «աղետալի» է որակել և չի բացառել, որ զոհերի թիվը կրկին կաճի։ Պայթյունից անմիջապես հետո Ուտոյա են ուղարկվել բազմաթիվ ոստիկաններ, այդ թվում հակաահաբեկչական ստորանաժանումներ:

«Արյունալի ու վախկոտ այս հարձակումը չի սասանել մեր ժողովրդավարական հիմքերը։ Մենք փոքր, բայց գոռոզ ազգ ենք։ Ռումբերն ու փամփուշտները մեզ չեն լռեցնի», – հայտարարել է վարչապետ Ստոլտենբերգը։ Նա հրաժարվել է լրագրողներին հայտնել իր գտնվելու վայրը։

Օսլոյի պայթյունն այնքան հզոր է եղել, որ լսվել է քաղաքի ծայրամասերում։ Ռումբը տեղադրված է եղել կառավարության շենքից ոչ հեռու կայանված մի մեքենայում։ Վարչապետ Ստոլտենբերգի փոխանցմամբ 7 զոհերի թվում կան կառավարության անդամներ։ Պայթյունի հետևանքով լրջորեն վնասվել են կառավարության, նավթի նախարարության, ինչպես նաև թերթերից մեկի խմբագրության շենքերը։ Նավթի նախարարության շենքում հրդեհ է բռնկվել։ Փրկարարների հավաստմամբ, մի քանի շինություններում դեռ կան մարդիկ, որոնք չեն կարողանում դուրս գալ։

Ներկայումս Օսլոյի կենտրոնը շրջափակված է, մուտքի իրավունք ունեն միայն իրավապահներն ու շտապ օգնության մեքենաները։

Կրկնակի այս ահաբեկչությունը երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմից հետո ամենախոշոր արյունահեղությունն է խաղաղ Նորվեգիայում։

http://tert.am/am/news/2011/07/23/norwayattack/


*Մանրամասներ Նորվեգիայի մղձավանջից. ահաբեկիչը գնդակահարել է կղզուց փախչողներին*

Ականատեսների վկայությամբ, Նորվեգիայի Ուտոյա կղզում սպանդ իրականացրած Անդերս Բերինգ Բրեյվիկը գնդակահարել է նույնիսկ այն երիտասարդներին, որոնք փորձել են լողալով հեռանալ կղզուց։ Նա մոտեցել ու հենց ջրում է գնդակահարել փախչողներին։ Այնուամենայնիվ, ավելի քան 50 մարդու հաջողվել է փրկվել հենց լողալով փախչելու շնորհիվ։

Մեկ այլ ականատես հայտնել է, որ ահաբեկիչը շատ հանգիստ է գործել, հանգիստ քայլելով գնդակահարել է բոլոր հանդիպածներին։ Նա ոստիկանի համազգեստով ժամանել է Ուտոյա կղզի, կոչ արել երիտասարդներին հավաքվել իր շուրջը, քանի որ հայտարարություն է անելու Օսլոյի ահաբեկչության մասին, և երբ մարդիկ խմբվել են նրա շուրջ, սկսել է գնդակահարությունը։

Բրեյվիկի մասին որոշ տեղեկություններ հնարավոր է եղել քաղել նրա Facebook–յան էջից, որը ահաբեկչությունից որոշ ժամանակ անց փակվել է։ Մասնավորապես, նա իր մասին գրել է, որ հետաքրքրված է բոդիբիլդինգով ու մասոնականությամբ, և ունի աջ քաղաքական հայացքներ։

Նորվեգիայի կառավարությունը արտակարգ նիստ է գումարել։Ավելի ուշ հայտարարվել է, որ իշխանությունները վերականգնում են սահմանային հսկողությունը շենգենյան համաձայնագրի երկրների հետ։

http://tert.am/am/news/2011/07/23/norwaynew/




 :Shok:

----------

Ambrosine (23.07.2011)

----------


## Bruno

Նյարդերից թույլ մարդկանց չնայել:

----------

Ambrosine (23.07.2011)

----------

